# How many of you know exactly how many fish you have?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i dont know an exact number but i have approx 75 fish in 7 tanks not including shrimp or other invertebrates (anemones, s/w snails, crabs, hermits, frogs etc)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Exact !? U have to be kidding :bigsmile:. All I know is over 100 not including any juvies


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

right now, perhaps 2000 fish.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have around 64 fish in my 175g


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I have sold lots, but I think I still have over 100 lb in my tanks... didn't count fish number though.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Subject line should say personal fish. I have about 12. But if you count fish I'm holding for sale. Now that's a different story.


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

ive got 6 lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Last time I count my juveniles in my grow out tank I had 135 cories and plecos.
My bowfront 17 gallon has guppies probably 100+ it changes daily with new fry.
My Convicts 2 pair have both been hatching fry about 4 days apart every 2 or 3 weeks.
I noticed a new hatch today, possibly 100?

I caught 17 juveniles last week to move into my 10 gallon grow out with the platy and guppy juveniles probably another 100+
my 80 gallon has 25 fish
my 75 gallon has 18
the 19 gallon BioCube has about 40

The 40 gallon African has 20
the 33 gallon African has 22
my 33 gallon under the 80 gallon probably has another 50 guppies cories and Clown loaches.
It is heavily overgrown with hornwort plants.

The 27 tall has 6 BNP and unknown number of guppies, lots of hornwort plants again.

Every day when I scoop out the guppy fry I put them in a different tank.

I'm guessing over 500 fish if you dont count the 200 Rosy red minnows.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

April said:


> Subject line should say personal fish. I have about 12. But if you count fish I'm holding for sale. Now that's a different story.


what those 12 are? Discus?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

10 not including feeders and snails. After "the move" many, many more! I have big plans for a couple six or eight foot tanks... (just don't tell my wife that part)


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Nine baby convicts in my 25 gallon and three fish(Oscar, Red Devil, Pleco) in the 55 gallon until my 130 is up... then I get my Green Severum back from a friend.... and then I get Ben's three bass and 1 Dat when I get the 130...


17 Fish! Ryan Kesler!!!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

no, my rabbits (aka bristlenose plecos) create so much fry i cant keep up.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 7 tanks going and have no clue how many fish in them in total.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

charles said:


> right now, perhaps 2000 fish.


:lol:

I could do a count, I usually can't get a good count on the guppies but...
6
4
15
+2
----
27 o-o


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 0 fish in my tanks ....beat that one  ......but I have them all on video and watch them everyday and toss food over the computer screen..:bigsmile: ......sigh....I miss my fish !


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

31 right now with plans to add a lot more


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

I have 3
My Ray, Dat, BN Pleco


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Hugo discus. Well I have fry but I don't count them till they hit 3 inches and look good.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

About 50 fish and 200+ fry


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

only 3 now. 2 large comets , and 1 large oranda in 50 gal. on my deck.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there a number that comes after "a lot"? :lol:

I quit counting after the guppies started breeding.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ive got as of today:

5 Wild tefe discus
15 bloodfin tetras
10 rummynose tetras
3 cardinal tetras
1 apistogramma panduro
2 zebra otos
3 plecos
13 cories

Total: 52


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have:

11 - Pseudomugil gertrudae (Spotted Blue Eye)
2 - Rineloricaria sp. L10a (Red Lizard Pleco)
7 - Otocinclus affinis (common Otocinclus)
5 - Otocinclus cocama (Zebra Otocinclus)
3 - Tanichthys albonubes (Golden White Clouds) 
5 - Sawbwa resplendens (Rummynose Rasbora)
1 - Celestichthys margaritatus (Galaxy Rasbora)
15 - Paracheirodon axelrodi (Cardinal Tetra)
1 - Hemigrammus rhodostomus (Rummynose Tetra)
4 - Emperor Tetra (2 - Red eye and 2 Blue eye)
11 - Hyphessobrycon bentosi (Roberti Tetra)
8 - Corydoras pygmeaus (Pygmy Corydoras)
1 - Corydoras habrosus
7 - Xiphoporus varietus (Hawaii Platy)
2 - Crossocheilus siamensis (True Siamese Algae Eater)
1 - Boraras maculatus (Clown Microrasbora)

Plus..... Blue Pearl Shrimp, Painted Fire Red Shrimp, SS and SSS Crystal Red Shrimp, and Amano Shrimp

I think that's it !

Stuart


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I know there are 4 tanks in the house right now but that's about all I know.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

At one time I had over 400 fish, they were all small though. Now I am just down to 7 fish and one FRT, although most of these fish are big/ will get big. I am going to buy more fish though by the end of the summer.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

April said:


> Yes Hugo discus. Well I have fry but I don't count them till they hit 3 inches and look good.


Please show their pictures later. Thanks.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

id give up all my fish (minus my 11 polypterus) for a bigger tank, a ray, and a frt


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

5 dwarf puffers
6 otos
11 amano shrimp
shrimp tank, uncountable
2 half moon bettas
1 crowntail betta
2 dwarf aquatic frogs 

okay, not aquatic, but i have five purple pincher land hermit crabs too :O)


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought I'd give this a try while I still can count them. The MTS is taking hold, so I may not be able to for long! 

50G: 6 otocinclus + 6 Sterba's corys + 1 zebra pleco + 12 silver tip tetras + + 7 long-finned zebra danios + 5 congo tetras
10G: 3 dwarf puffer fish
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
40 fish!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

22 Fish...and uncountable amount of shrimp...

edit:I just realized this is a necro...hahah


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I have 20 plus one frog. I don't usually see him out to breath, been in my tank for over an year.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

With 14 tanks running I dont have a clue, but a rough guess would be 300 to 400 and climbing. A good amount of guppies and fairy cichlids.


----------

